# From the rainbow bridge crew.



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks Coopers mom, so very nice. My boy is there too, hope they all have a wonderful Christmas together. I know they're all watching over us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coppers Mom*

Coppers Mom

Thank you for posting this. I know that my Mimi, two Gizmos, Munchkin, Snobear and Smooch are keeping Copper company!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for posting this. So many of our beautiful pets there  I hope they all have a great Christmas together and look down on us!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Sadly I have 5 goldens and my horse at the Rainbow Bridge. I know they are wishing me a Merry Christmas. I miss them all.

Thank you for this Christmas wish.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

This is my first Christmas without HRH Toby, my heart dog. He will be gone 1 year on January 2nd. Last Christmas was horrible, I had made the decision to help him to the bridge and was just trying to get past the holidays first.
So sad when we have to say goodbye to them.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you Coppers-mom. We lost Oakley on November 23rd to hemangio, and as the holidays get closer I am an absolute mess. I can't stop thinking about Oakley and I miss him more than I ever thought possible. The tears don't stop, and all I want is for him to be back with me. I am trying so hard to remember all the good times, and to be grateful that Oakley did not suffer. But this is so so difficult. Merry Christmas to all of our sweeties at the Biridge - you are all missed more than you can imagine. Carol


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Please add my name to the mess section. I'm trying hard to have some jolly this time of year especially when there are so many losing their loved ones. Jessie brings joy wherever she is and I'm grateful for her. I still can't keep the tears away at times. I miss my Casey so much. She was my best friend and I love her so much.

Thank you for posting this and Happy Holidays friends,
Cindy


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Tomorrow will be 5 weeks since we sent Reno to Rainbow Bridge. This is our first Christmas without him in 12 years. He was such a huge part of our lives and we miss him so much. I am so fortunate that I have my other 3 boys but Reno made our family complete...it just seems like something is missing. 

Merry Christmas to my boys, Reno and Phoenix, and to all of our babies at Rainbow Bridge that can't be with us this year. We love you!!


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting. Have a Merry Christmas to all of our fur babies at the Rainbow Bridge. We love you and miss you always.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Echo, Maddie and C.U. Merry Christmas sweeties and have a blast with all the wonderful fur friends that you have met at the Bridge. I've heard many stories so I know there are many fantastic puppies to celebrate with. We love and miss you


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all our beloved fur babies at the Bridge..remembered, cherished and always loved. Peace and comfort to all of us in the New Year!


----------

